# WM Ocean shores and II



## Bill4728 (Aug 11, 2014)

We are not WM owners and trade in II only.  Every once in a while we see a WM week here and there  BUT yesterday we saw about 30 weeks at the WM at Ocean Shores. So it was clearly a bulk deposit from WM  

I've have not seen anything like this since WM changed from II to RCI as their main exchange company. 

Any ideas?


----------



## presley (Aug 11, 2014)

We, meaning WMowners with II and Tuggers, have seen many bulk deposits in II for some very high demand WM locations and weeks lately.  There is much speculation about it.  From what has been posted by long time owners, this is the first time this has happened.  It is thought that a particular # of high demand weeks were supposed to be deposited to II in a prior agreement and that WM is making up for years of not doing so.  As far I can tell, that is speculation and has never been confirmed by WM or by II.


----------



## LLW (Aug 12, 2014)

Bill4728 said:


> We are not WM owners and trade in II only.  Every once in a while we see a WM week here and there  BUT yesterday we saw about 30 weeks at the WM at Ocean Shores. So it was clearly a bulk deposit from WM
> 
> I've have not seen anything like this since WM changed from II to RCI as their main exchange company.
> 
> Any ideas?



Here's a 4-page discussion on WMO on it:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=41103

with lots of different ideas.


----------

